# Tubberville is gone



## timbob (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.al.com/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2008)

There's a shocker. I called it weeks ago. Tuberville, Fulmer and Miles. I guess Les is gonna shop a little longer.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 3, 2008)

That stinks.  I was looking forward to beating up on him for at least two more years.  Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Buzz (Dec 3, 2008)

I think Auburn is nuts...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2008)

When Saban came to Bama several local SEC coaches got a big lump in their throats thinking about the impending boots they might get in their rears.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 3, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> When Saban came to Bama several local SEC coaches got a big lump in their throats thinking about the impending boots they might get in their rears.




60, wipe the white stuff off your chin.  Saban comes to UA and sucks royal donkey butt the first year and has a good year this year and you UA fans sound like a group of black panthers at an Obama rally.....

I'm not saying he isn't a good coach, but give him some time to prove himself at UA before yall start acting like GT fans on PJ.

Oh, firing Tuberville was very, very, dumb.

Red


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2008)

According to Finebaum, the short list in no order is SoS, Petrino, Leach, Charlie Strong, and one PAUL JOHNSON...


----------



## Crimson (Dec 3, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> 60, wipe the white stuff off your chin.  Saban comes to UA and sucks royal donkey butt the first year and has a good year this year and you UA fans sound like a group of black panthers at an Obama rally.....
> 
> I'm not saying he isn't a good coach, but give him some time to prove himself at UA before yall start acting like GT fans on PJ.
> 
> ...




Huh???  you don't make no sense.  7-6 first year and then a number 1 recruting class and 12-0 in his second year and in the SEC championship game and ranked number 1.  I think that Saban has proven himself so far.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 3, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> According to Finebaum, the short list in no order is SoS, Petrino, Leach, Charlie Strong, and one PAUL JOHNSON...



I bet Charlie Strong gets the job.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 3, 2008)

I look at it like this UT,AU,LSU all down this year= alabama 12-0.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> 60, wipe the white stuff off your chin.  Saban comes to UA and sucks royal donkey butt the first year and has a good year this year and you UA fans sound like a group of black panthers at an Obama rally.....
> 
> I'm not saying he isn't a good coach, but give him some time to prove himself at UA before yall start acting like GT fans on PJ.
> 
> ...



I do believe that your redneck woofing butt was the one that said Saban "might" make something out of bama in two or three years. Heck, he isn't playing with 100% his recruits yet.

That air in south Georgia hasn't helped you think any clearer has it.

As far as Tuberville goes, he SHOULD have left a few years ago when the AD tried to stab him in the back. At least he would have left on an up note. He's a good coach but tends to cling to the same coaching staff that makes him pay eventually. Seems I know another coach like that in the SEC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> I look at it like this UT,AU,LSU all down this year= alabama 12-0.



Those were contributing factors, so was UGA, who should have won that game. I guess 8 years of recruiting doesn't prove anything either...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 3, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> According to Finebaum, the short list in no order is SoS, Petrino, Leach, Charlie Strong, and one PAUL JOHNSON...



You have a better chance seeing bigfoot than Auburp does getting Coach Johnson.

Stupid move on Auburps part. There has to be more to the story than just 1 bad season. Look for Auburp to go down the same road as Nebraska.  Mediocre at best for the next 10 yrs and Bama's whipping post !!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 3, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> *I do believe that your redneck woofing butt was the one that said Saban "might" make something out of bama in two or three years. Heck, he isn't playing with 100% his recruits yet.*
> 
> That air in south Georgia hasn't helped you think any clearer has it.
> 
> As far as Tuberville goes, he SHOULD have left a few years ago when the AD tried to stab him in the back. At least he would have left on an up note. He's a good coach but tends to cling to the same coaching staff that makes him pay eventually. Seems I know another coach like that in the SEC.



Great coaches win right away !!!  i.e. Johnson, Saban, & Meyer.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2008)

lilburnjoe said:


> You have a better chance seeing bigfoot than Auburp does getting Coach Johnson.



I'm sure that if they want him they'll come at him hard. Maybe twice the salary, a much larger football budget, 87k screaming fans every Saturday... With it being PJ's first year at Gt I don't think he'd leave but just expect PJ's name to come up on a lot of short lists if he continues to win. For the record I think they'll hire Charlie Strong...


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 3, 2008)

Crimson said:


> Huh???  you don't make no sense.  7-6 first year and then a number 1 recruting class and 12-0 in his second year and in the SEC championship game and ranked number 1.  I think that Saban has proven himself so far.





scooter1 said:


> I do believe that your redneck woofing butt was the one that said Saban "might" make something out of bama in two or three years. Heck, he isn't playing with 100% his recruits yet.
> 
> That air in south Georgia hasn't helped you think any clearer has it.
> 
> As far as Tuberville goes, he SHOULD have left a few years ago when the AD tried to stab him in the back. At least he would have left on an up note. He's a good coach but tends to cling to the same coaching staff that makes him pay eventually. Seems I know another coach like that in the SEC.



Looks like 60 moved over for kevina to have some sloppy seconds....Say it loud we UA fans and we be proud!!!  Say it loud!!  Crimson Power!  Crimson Power!

Red


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Looks like 60 moved over for kevina to have some sloppy seconds....Say it loud we UA fans and we be proud!!!  Say it loud!!  Crimson Power!  Crimson Power!
> 
> Red



That's sad man, just sad. Did you lose your meds in the move?


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like he will be getting his money alittle faster than fulmer.Someone correct me if I am wrong.

The University owes tubs 3 mil in 30 days and another 3 mil within 1 year.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 3, 2008)

Dumb move firing TT, IMO....

Unless they can get Spurrier or maybe Jimbo Fisher....


----------



## jason4445 (Dec 3, 2008)

It is like Jerry Glanville said when he was coach of the Falcons - the NFL stand for "not for long" for a losing coach and that applies to college as well.  And Richt if he has another season like this past one for the next two years will follow the others out.  The big money boys in the UGA  program are not going to put up with 7-3 seasons, a defeat to Georgia Tech, and yet again another  trip to the Po-dunk Bowl.


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 3, 2008)

Any one herd the rumor that Tommy might be UGA's new D coordinator?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> Any one herd the rumor that Tommy might be UGA's new D coordinator?





It's not going to get that cold..


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> Any one herd the rumor that Tommy might be UGA's new D coordinator?




I heard Richt was going to Auburn...

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3742934


----------



## gsu007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Marlin_444 said:


> I heard Richt was going to Auburn...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3742934



Nope, Richt aint going nowhere he'll have to play Bama every year.


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2008)

gsu007 said:


> Nope, Richt aint going nowhere he'll have to play Bama every year.



Since 2002 he and tubby are 9-2 against them.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 3, 2008)

Dumb move by Auburn imo. Auburn officials never seemed to have a love affair with Tubberville. He won six straight against Bama, went undefeated 4 years ago. This move may come back to hit them hard.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 3, 2008)

I think they will regret getting rid of him.  Look at his acomplishments over the past 10 yrs.  The guy has one bad year and they dump him.  Good luck finding someone better, doubt it will happen.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 3, 2008)

I see they want Texas Tech's Mike Leach.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> I think they will regret getting rid of him.  Look at his acomplishments over the past 10 yrs.  The guy has one bad year and they dump him.  Good luck finding someone better, doubt it will happen.



68% win record, I think they can beat that.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 3, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> 68% win record, I think they can beat that.



They better be more certain, than "i think" they can beat that.  Ok so the person they replace will need to beat alabama 7 yrs in a row to be better than tuberville.  Auburn will regret this and they will end up being like clemson for the next 10 yrs, mediocre at best.  I like Auburn, but this was a knee jerk decision, and those kind rarely end positive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> They better be more certain, than "i think" they can beat that.  Ok so the person they replace will need to beat alabama 7 yrs in a row to be better than tuberville.  Auburn will regret this and they will end up being like clemson for the next 10 yrs, mediocre at best.  I like Auburn, but this was a knee jerk decision, and those kind rarely end positive.



The pounding Alabama gave them was merely the icing on the cake, Auburns coaching staff had many more issues than just that one loss.


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> Any one herd the rumor that Tommy might be UGA's new D coordinator?



No, But he and Fulmer were seen together today.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 3, 2008)

That's funny Greg, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 3, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> The pounding Alabama gave them was merely the icing on the cake, Auburns coaching staff had many more issues than just that one loss.



I agree they did, but they didnt give Tuberville the off season to make the changes he needed.  Lets see, whip alabama 6 yrs in a row, lose once and have a bad year and coaching problems.  Should we give him another year to try to fix it?  Naw lets throw the bum out and be delusional and think we can find a new coach that can do better right off the bat.


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bad move by Auburn.

I cannot beleive you guys are comparing Paul Johnson with 
Urban Meyer and Nick Saban get real.  When he wins a National Championship call me.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 3, 2008)

Im very disapointed in that decision but I believe there were still some ill feelings from the 2003 disaster.  

I really hate to see Tommy go.  He did alot of good things while he was there.   He also had a huge winning record against bama as well as Saban...    

I just hope they dont get leach.  That guy just does not impress me.  No emotion and he does not make good game day adjustments.  

Its a mistake in my eyes but I am just a fisherman.  I dont really have a clue.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2008)

i think leach is about to get paid quite well at texas tech.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2008)

Word down here in AU country is that after jetgate Tubbs walked around on his high horse (not that I blame him) after coming out on top over Lowder and company and things were never mended. They were looking for a reason to squeeze him out and they got the chance and took it. Like Finebaum said today... He never mended fences with all of the powerful people that tried to run him out in '03  and her we are watching it unfold years later. Bad move I'm afraid. Tim Brando said on Finbaums show today that the feeling among coaches is that AU isn't a very desirable job because of all of the meddling. We'll see who they get but my guess is that he'll have a hard time doing better than Tubbs...


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 3, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i think leach is about to get paid quite well at texas tech.



Deal was done weeks ago, he ain't goin' no where.

He was on JD's show on 680 AM and said he was very happy with the way things worked out and his new contract.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2008)

Doc_5729 said:


> Deal was done weeks ago, he ain't goin' no where.
> 
> He was on JD's show on 680 AM and said he was very happy with the way things worked out and his new contract.



Then why was he at the University of Washington yesterday talking about the HC job there?

http://www.redraiders.com/?p=4119

He may stay at TT but it is far from a done deal.


----------



## chadair (Dec 3, 2008)

bad move on Auburns part.

 if it's true about the meddling, then I hope Strong stays away. I think Au should go after a proven Headcoach. Amajor SEC program is NOT the best place to learn the trade.


----------



## centerc (Dec 3, 2008)

Clemson should have waited a week could have got tubbs


----------



## Buzz (Dec 3, 2008)

centerc said:


> Clemson should have waited a week could have got tubbs



No kidding.   Instead they have yaba-daba-dabo.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2008)

Coach Tubberville will be successful in whatever he decides to do, and Auburn will be just fine.  Jay Jacobs is a solid football man so I trust his judgment in finding a new coach.

It's not an easy task however.  Think of the guys that seemed like a sure thing and were a bust and then look at a coach like Gene Stallings who had a loosing record everywhere he coached, but was a perfect fit for the University of Alabama.

I'm confident we won't have a 12 year meltdown like Alabama did when coach Stallings retired.

Weagle


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2008)

*36 - 0*

Later Tubby.....hah !!!!!!


Sabanized !!!!


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Dec 4, 2008)

Auburn is crazy...

Maybe Mississippi State will get him!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> Word down here in AU country is that after jetgate Tubbs walked around on his high horse (not that I blame him) after coming out on top over Lowder and company and things were never mended. They were looking for a reason to squeeze him out and they got the chance and took it. Like Finebaum said today... He never mended fences with all of the powerful people that tried to run him out in '03  and her we are watching it unfold years later. Bad move I'm afraid. Tim Brando said on Finbaums show today that the feeling among coaches is that AU isn't a very desirable job because of all of the meddling. We'll see who they get but my guess is that he'll have a hard time doing better than Tubbs...



I agree, and it sounds like Auburn is about to go through a drought, ala post-Stallings era at Bama. Too many fingers in the pot, so no coach is going to make everyone happy and lots of stupid decisions to come as they search for their next Dye.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2008)

Buzz said:


> I think Auburn is nuts...


 
That was stupid for Auburn to do! Tubbs is a good coach! Maybe UGA can get him to run our defense!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Looks like 60 moved over for kevina to have some sloppy seconds....Say it loud we UA fans and we be proud!!!  Say it loud!!  Crimson Power!  Crimson Power!
> 
> Red


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2008)

This was all about two Trustees at Auburn who didn't like Tubby.  They were the ones who started the behind your back recruitment of jumping Petrino that backfired.  If I were Tubby, I would take their 6 million buck and leave with a huge grin on my face.  They will have to work hard to find anyone better than him to take the job.


----------



## garndawg (Dec 4, 2008)

MSU bowhunter said:


> Auburn is crazy...
> 
> Maybe Mississippi State will get him!



NO! NO! NO! NO!

Do NOT Want!!!

We just fired Croom because he was offensively-inept.

Which is the same reason AU got rid of Tubbs.  (Granted, there was more to it than that, but...)

We almost BEAT Auburn this year, remember?


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep, Bobby Lowder finally gets his way, maybe he should take over as Aubies coach. As long as that fool is calling the shots, AU is in for a hard time.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 4, 2008)

Buzz said:


> I think Auburn is nuts...



I know they are. Good coach.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2008)

the grass is always greener.  whoever replaces tubs is going to have some big shoes to fill.  i understand that au struggled this year, but look at a program like notre dame, they had 2 horrible seasons, worst 2 years in the program's history and they chose to keep weiss.  i do not see this move for auburn being a good one, unless they KNOW for sure that they can bring in someone else who is going to either duplicate what tubs did in the past, or can raise the bar.  that being said, i don't know of any coaches out there who will be able to come in and make big waves there.  whoever they decide on, they had better do so quickly, or they are going to lose out in the recruiting game, they have already lost 4 within the first day of hearing the news.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2008)

I really dont think it is as much they dont think tommy can turn it around or that they can find someone better.  There just is some bad blood down there one the plains and the standoff had to eventually end

Kinda like catching your girlfried cheating on you.  You can forgive but you will never forget.   LOL.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Kinda like catching your girlfried cheating on you.  You can forgive but you will never forget.   LOL.



yeah and the cheater was au.  i thought that tubs would walk away before he got fired.  i know they are saying he resigned, but you don't get that kind of buyout unless you were forced out.  i am going to be interested to see who they go after.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tommy is a great football coach and seems like a good man.  I hope he goes somewhere and wins a tno of ballgames and I wouldn't mind it if Auburn never won another one.

When boosters (or, one booster in particular, Lowder) run your football program, like they do at Auburn, its seriously messed up.  TT has been doomed for 5 years now, but that undefeated season bought him more time.

As for the replacements, Mike Leach is not Auburn's kinda guy.  He is not a "play nice and schmooze with the boosters" kinda guy.  Paul Johnson to Auburn is laughable.  Steve Spurrier to Auburn is laughable.  I cannot believe Petrino is even in the discussion, but I think that's been Lowder's guy all along.  Still, I think he knows he'd be looked at as even more of a piece of crap than he already is if he bolts from Arkansas.

which leaves Charlie Strong.  Anybody believe Auburn would be better under Strong than they were under Tuberville?


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 4, 2008)

Might get real interesting if a bunch of people start turning down the job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

That is exactly what will happen, ever since Curry at Bama vs. idiot alumni and boosters. Coaches aren't blind to this kind of stuff and will shy away from the types such as Lowndes. Eventually the school will realize that others will step up and fill the financial void if they give the idiot the thanks but no thanks speech.

Definitely interesting times ahead for Auburn, also a long hard road to hoe.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2008)

UGA is dangerously close to this situation with Don Leebern.  I mean, if he can get Vince Dooley fired, what can't he do?

And if he had gotten Yoculan in as the AD there is no telling what could have happened.  Even so, Damon Evans is nothing more than a pawn for Adams and Leebern... the next best thing to having their girl in there.


----------



## kevina (Dec 4, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Looks like 60 moved over for kevina to have some sloppy seconds....Say it loud we UA fans and we be proud!!!  Say it loud!!  Crimson Power!  Crimson Power!
> 
> Red



? Why did you bring me into this thread? I had not even posted in it! You must be a bit confused and your avatar is proof of that

Aweburn did F     up!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> UGA is dangerously close to this situation with Don Leebern.  I mean, if he can get Vince Dooley fired, what can't he do?
> 
> And if he had gotten Yoculan in as the AD there is no telling what could have happened.  Even so, Damon Evans is nothing more than a pawn for Adams and Leebern... the next best thing to having their girl in there.



leebern is nowhere close to lowder, in terms of influence.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2008)

Yall crack me up.  Auburn will be fine... As always. 

 Let's see, we've had 3 head coaches in the last 28 years and even the least successful (Coach Bowden) had an undefeated season.  All have been well paid and extremely successful even after they left the head coaching position. 

Guess who? ( Bobby Lowder ) has been in the mix that entire time, so is he responsible for the success that most schools would kill for?  Are others just jealous of his power and influence?  Why do folks who Hate Auburn have so many bad things to say about the man.   

How many coaches out there in football land would give their left arm to have the money, success and lifestyle that Coach Tubberville has enjoyed over the last 10 years?  I'll help you out... A Bunch.  We will need to sort through the candidates and pick the best fit.  

Weagle


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> Yall crack me up.  Auburn will be fine... As always.
> 
> Let's see, we've had 3 head coaches in the last 28 years and even the least successful (Coach Bowden) had an undefeated season.  All have been well paid and extremely successful even after they left the head coaching position.
> 
> ...




lowder is a snake in the grass. the petrino issue was a mess.  i think auburn is going to have a difficult time finding a solid coach who is going to be willing to step into this mess.  lowder is a serious issue and many coaches will probably take this into consideration.  although i'm sure money can change one's mind.  but that being said, how much money are they going to throw at the next coach, especially after they are dumping $6 million to tubs for the buyout?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> lowder is a snake in the grass. the petrino issue was a mess.  i think auburn is going to have a difficult time finding a solid coach who is going to be willing to step into this mess.  lowder is a serious issue and many coaches will probably take this into consideration.  although i'm sure money can change one's mind.  but that being said, how much money are they going to throw at the next coach, especially after they are dumping $6 million to tubs for the buyout?



That big buyout is most likely why Clemson stayed in-house with Dabo.  Recoup some of their money for a few years by not paying Dabo a ton, suffer 2 or 3 years of mediocrity, then go land a big fish.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> That big buyout is most likely why Clemson stayed in-house with Dabo.  Recoup some of their money for a few years by not paying Dabo a ton, suffer 2 or 3 years of mediocrity, then go land a big fish.



probably so.  auburn doesn't have the luxury of sitting on their hands for a few years though.  they need to get someone in now, before it's gets too far away from them.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> lowder is a snake in the grass. the petrino issue was a mess.  i think auburn is going to have a difficult time finding a solid coach who is going to be willing to step into this mess.  lowder is a serious issue and many coaches will probably take this into consideration.  although i'm sure money can change one's mind.  but that being said, how much money are they going to throw at the next coach, especially after they are dumping $6 million to tubs for the buyout?



And yet he (Lowder)  has been in the mix all along.  

So let me recap. 28 years/ 3 coaches/ all sucessful, well paid and happy during and after their stint as head coach. 

 Wow! what a mess!  

Weagle


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> And yet he (Lowder)  has been in the mix all along.
> 
> So let me recap. 28 years/ 3 coaches/ all sucessful, well paid and happy during and after their stint as head coach.
> 
> ...



Successful enought to be fired??? Take it anyway you like but perception is EVERYTHING. Tim Brando said it best on the radio yesterday when he said that the big names in coaching don't look at the AU job in a positive light. It has nothing to do with fan support or facilities and everything to do with people meddling in the program. That is the perception, like it or not...


----------



## AU Bassman (Dec 4, 2008)

Let's clarify some things. Tubervile was not fired, he resigned. He will spend the next year working for the president of the school in some capacity. Tuberville was quoted as saying he is still an "Auburn man" and that he will help AU anyway he can. This was more of a mutual parting of the ways than any of you realize. That being said, Maybe he will wind up as atheletic director one day. I realize that in some folks eyes not having Tuberville as coach is a step backward after one bad season, but if you watched the games you could honestly tell his heart just was not in it. Was it  loss of competitiveness,health who knows. 
       AU will move forward name a new HC and those of us that are true AU fans know we will be back maybe even sooner than later. As for the comments by some on this board as to the situation at AU. Try to get some facts before you post.You really make yourselves look Ignorant ,and I could care less what the bammer trailer trash thinks of the situation to begin with.

                               WDE!!! to the AU fans


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2008)

"Let's clarify some things. Tubervile was not fired, he resigned."

You interested in some ocean front property on the cheap???


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 4, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> "Let's clarify some things. Tubervile was not fired, he resigned."
> 
> You interested in some ocean front property on the cheap???


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> Successful enought to be fired??? Take it anyway you like but perception is EVERYTHING. Tim Brando said it best on the radio yesterday when he said that the big names in coaching don't look at the AU job in a positive light. It has nothing to do with fan support or facilities and everything to do with people meddling in the program. That is the perception, like it or not...



Tim Brando?  Now there's an expert on the Auburn program.  He's reading the same Blogs you are.   You probably have as much or more insight than he does.

So lets recap again:

28 years/ 3 coaches/ all successful, well paid and happy during and after their stint as head coach.

Wow! what a mess!

You might want to forward that to Brando as now you have more insight than he does.

Weagle


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> "Let's clarify some things. Tubervile was not fired, he resigned."
> 
> You interested in some ocean front property on the cheap???



Resigning/being fired/agreeing to leave.. Whatever... at Auburn is more like a race horse being put out to stud after winning the Kentucky Derby.  Not a bad life  

Weagle


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> Tim Brando?  Now there's an expert on the Auburn program.  He's reading the same Blogs you are.   You probably have as much or more insight than he does.
> 
> So lets recap again:
> 
> ...




Successful??

How many SEC Championships and National Championships was Auburn able to capture during the tenure of those three coaches? Especially given Bama's 15 years of chaos during that period?

I hope you're not including little Bowden in that successful group, his feet didn't even reach the floor when he was on the toilet..

Bottom line, Auburn is the Ga. Tech (sorry Doc) of Alabama in terms of success, always gonna be a champion but it never quite happens. Auburn would fair much better if they'd join the ACC.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2008)

I respect this man's opinion on southern football... And I think he has a wee bit of insight.

Letting Tuberville go a risky move for Auburn
By Tony Barnhart | Thursday, December 4, 2008, 08:23 AM 

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

In 1999 Tommy Tuberville was given the same mandate as every other new Auburn head coach: Make Auburn consistently competitive for the SEC championship and keep the Tigers even—if not ahead—in the rivalry with Alabama.

In the nine years before the 2008 season, it’s fair to say that Tuberville had successfully carried out his marching orders. He averaged nine wins a year, was 49-23 in the toughest league in college football, won or shared four SEC West titles, won the 2004 SEC championship with a 13-0 team, and was the consensus national coach of the year in 2004.

Going into this season Tuberville had not only stayed even with Alabama, he had dominated winning seven of nine including an unprecedented six straight. Auburn has three head coaches in the college football Hall of Fame: Mike Donahue, “Shug” Jordan, and Pat Dye. None ever beat Alabama six straight times.

But the lessons we learned from the recent dismissals of Phillip Fulmer (Tennessee) and Sylvester Croom (Mississippi State) were reaffirmed on Wednesday when Tuberville was forced to resign after 10 seasons. In college football, like any other business, you have to react to what the competition is doing or risk falling further behind. 

And let’s be clear. This is not an action by Auburn. It is a reaction. The powers that be at Auburn can rationalize all they want, but if Alabama was not 12-0 and ranked No. 1 in the land, Tommy Tuberville would still be the head coach of the Tigers this morning. He would have been given a chance to fix the problems that caused a 5-7 season. Those problems were almost entirely of Tuberville’s making. He screwed up with the entire Tony Franklin/spread offense episode. He knew that. 

Last Saturday I spoke to Tuberville on the field less than an hour before the kickoff against Alabama. He thought he was in pretty good shape in terms of keeping his job. His plan was to hire a new offensive coordinator who would re-establish Auburn as a power football team and let that guy bring in some assistants to help implement the offense. Some people in power had obviously let him know that he would probably survive.

But from his body language I could tell that he needed to keep the game close and be competitive against the Crimson Tide.

Auburn did neither losing 36-0, the Tigers’ worst defeat to Alabama since 1962. And when Tuberville’s post-season evaluation by the president and the athletics director stretched from Monday to Wednesday, there were obviously some problems. By early afternoon on Wednesday it became clear that a move had been made.

Tuberville will be fine. He’ll get half of his $5.1 million settlement in 30 days and the rest within 365 days. He can sit out a year and become a free agent at the end of next season. He’s one of the best I’ve seen at handling the media and would be snapped up by the TV boys immediately.

Auburn? That’s another story. History tells us that timing is the most important thing when it comes to taking that job. Pat Dye came in 1981, the year before Bear Bryant retired. Tuberville came in 1999, when Gene Stallings was gone and Alabama had begun its self-destructive run of four coaches (DuBose, Franchione, Price, Shula) in 10 years.

The timing is not right for the next coach at Auburn. Alabama will play for the 22nd SEC championship in its history Saturday afternoon. Win that one and the Crimson Tide will play for its 13th national championship. And by any objective measure, Nick Saban’s program is at least one year ahead of schedule. He and his staff are going to dominate recruiting in that state.

Get his hire wrong and Auburn could, like Alabama, go off on a string of new faces desperately trying to catch up with a Crimson Tide program that is clearly getting ready to go on a big roll.

Based on the comments I’ve seen, there were a lot of fans who were tired of Tuberville and just wanted something new. They want to get excited again with a fresh face who will give them hope. Auburn will hire a good coach and he’ll have a great press conference and those fans will be wringing their hands in anticipation of what is to come.

That was the way Nebraska fans felt in 2004 when Bill Callahan was hired as head coach. Frank Solich had averaged over nine wins in six seasons and had played for the national championship in 2001. But he just wasn’t sexy enough when compared to Mack Brown (Texas) and Bob Stoops (Oklahoma). Callahan, an NFL guy, was a fish out of water and went 27-22 and put the program into a severe hole.

Most fans are rational but a lot fans are like teenaged boys. They are always convinced that there is a prettier girl in the next room and that if they could take her to the prom instead of their old date, life would be perfect.

But here is the other part of that equation that fans don’t like talk about or ponder: If you move out a proven, if flawed, head coach in the desire to take your program to another level, you sometimes get that wish. But that next level is down, not up.

That is where Auburn is right now. This is a hire the school must get right or the Tigers could be in the football wilderness, relative to Alabama, for a long, long time.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 4, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Bottom line, Auburn is the Ga. Tech (sorry Doc) of Alabama in terms of success, always gonna be a champion but it never quite happens. Auburn would fair much better if they'd join the ACC.



GT has more championships than UGA,  your analogy fails.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

Buzz said:


> GT has more championships than UGA,  your analogy fails.



Would that be more in terms of whole or shared?


----------



## Buzz (Dec 4, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Would that be more in terms of whole or shared?



Either


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2008)

Another good read on the situation...

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?columnist=maisel_ivan&id=3743358


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 4, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> Another good read on the situation...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?columnist=maisel_ivan&id=3743358



That's this best written article on the whole situation. I read that last night. This says it all for me ......

Sure, Tuberville doomed this season to mediocrity the minute he hired that offensive coordinator, the high school guru who promised to install the spread offense. Turns out that knowledge-wise, the guy had outkicked his coverage. Tuberville fired him a month into the season, admitted his mistake, and tried to minimize the damage. He didn't pawn off the responsibility on anyone else. He took the blame and promised to fix the problem.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> Resigning/being fired/agreeing to leave.. Whatever... at Auburn is more like a race horse being put out to stud after winning the Kentucky Derby.  Not a bad life
> 
> Weagle



nobody said getting stroked a 6 million dollar check was a bad life, but you don't get paid if you walk away from a program, he was pushed out the door and they paid him for leaving.  i think that auburn is in trouble now, in a big way.  with saban now at alabama and no premier coach out there right now (i don't see leach coming to auburn), this team is going to suffer next year and probably longer.  i don't see many coaches, who are established, wanting to jump at this coaching vacancy.  recruiting is going to suffer this year and are now behind the 8 ball until a coach is put in place.

weagle, i admire your optimism, but the truth of the matter is that tubbs had done a very good job for auburn and was pushed out the door.  how quick are they going to look to fire the next coach that loses a couple of games to alabama?  how many did tubbs lose in his 10 years, 3?  this job would have been a lot more attractive, if tubbs had walked away and wasn't fired.  this "resignation", if you want to call it that, has just set the bar extremely high for whoever is going to follow up tubberville.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Would that be more in terms of whole or shared?



says the 1938 Betty Crocker Cookbook National Champions.

of your 10 concensus National Championships:

shared with Stanford in 1926
shared with ND in 1930
shared with Ohio St in 1961
shared with Arkansas in 1964
shared with Michigan St in 1965
shared with ND in 1973
shared with Southern Cal in 1978

all by your lonesome in 1925, 1979 and 1992 so you got that going for you...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2008)

*Saban's Reaction*

*A shaken Nick Saban: "I really question some of the judgment relative to how it is for our game..."*Posted by Ian R. Rapoport -- Birmingham News December 03, 2008 6:33 PM
Categories: Football

Nick Saban was really shaken after this one...We just got done talking with Alabama coach Nick Saban, some about the Florida game, but most about the fact that Tommy Tuberville is out at Auburn. And seriously, he was shaken. He was frustrated for his profession and maybe a little angry. 
"I really question some of the judgment," Saban said, "relative to how it is for our game that people who have those kind of relationships and have done that kind of job and affected so many people in a positive way -- and have had a reasonable amount of success relative to their circumstances -- would not be given more respect and consideration than what these guys have been. So I guess we're 5-7 away from the same thing."

Wow.

Tuberville might have been a rival that he beat 36-0 and all that, but Saban's feelings on the situation did not remain hidden. At one point answering the three questions about it, he paused for roughly 10 seconds and shook his head in disgust.


He actually began the news conference discussing three coaches who are no longer employed in the SEC: Phillip Fulmer at Tennessee, Sylvester Croom at Mississippi State, and Tuberville with the Tigers.

"There have been several coaches that have been let go in our league that have a pretty good body of work behind them," Saban said. "They've been really good coaches. They've been really good for the game. They've been good for a lot of players, and they've had very, very good programs. I've talked about Phillip. I've never really ever talked about Sly -- Sylvester -- and Tommy. Those guys are really good coaches. They've done a good job for a long time. They've got a tremendous body of work."

By the way, I asked Saban if his 12-0 record, his recruiting success and all the positivity surrounding the Crimson Tide affected Auburn.

"Shouldn't," he said. "I would think not. It certainly shouldn't have. (Long pause). I just think that, total body of work... And when you see a program start to lose toughness, discipline, those types of things, that's one thing. That's not the case. That wasn't the case at Tennessee, it wasn't the case at Mississippi State, it wasn't the case anywhere."


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Successful??
> 
> How many SEC Championships and National Championships was Auburn able to capture during the tenure of those three coaches? Especially given Bama's 15 years of chaos during that period?
> 
> ...


 Man, that sort of reminds me of another SEC team


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

David Mills said:


> * I just think that, total body of work... And when you see a program start to lose toughness, discipline, those types of things, that's one thing. That's not the case. That wasn't the case at Tennessee, it wasn't the case at Mississippi State, it wasn't the case anywhere."*


*

While not mentioned, look at this last paragraph; what an indictment on UGA, it is the case there.*


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2008)

David Mills said:


> *A shaken Nick Saban: "I really question some of the judgment relative to how it is for our game..."*Posted by Ian R. Rapoport -- Birmingham News December 03, 2008 6:33 PM
> Categories: Football
> 
> "



Ok so someone point out where Saban has any credibility on this issue.   He's an excellent coach who as chased his own personal success with no regard to loyalty for any program.

That's not a criticism.  It's a fact.

Auburn will be fine, Coach Tubberville will be fine and yall can look forward to hating us for years to come.

Weagle


----------



## DSGB (Dec 4, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> While not mentioned, look at this last paragraph; what an indictment on UGA, it is the case there.



You really want Richt out at UGA bad, huh?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> Ok so someone point out where Saban has any credibility on this issue.   He's an excellent coach who as chased his own personal success with no regard to loyalty for any program.
> 
> That's not a criticism.  It's a fact.
> 
> ...



why are you so in love with lowder?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> Ok so someone point out where Saban has any credibility on this issue.   He's an excellent coach who as chased his own personal success with no regard to loyalty for any program.
> 
> That's not a criticism.  It's a fact.
> 
> ...



I think you need to look at the substance of what he is saying, regardless of who is saying it and regardless of your bias towards him.

While we are on facts:
Fact is, he is probably, just maybe, in a better position to offer an opinion than anyone on this forum.

Fact is, no one here has any influence or inside knowledge on just how fine Tubby or AU will be.

Fact is, I'd "dislike" AU no matter if they were 0-12 or 12-0.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> why are you so in love with lowder?



I'm actually pretty neutral.  He's been around and influential for a long time though, and he is roundly hated by the folks who hate Auburn.... So.... He can't be all bad 

The level of hate for any football program (and often for individuals) is always related to the level of success it is enjoying.  Bobby Lowder's name always gets thrown around by the Auburn haters,  and I think some of that is just the normal jealousy that people feel for a wealthy and influential man.  

If Saban can string 6 in a row together against Auburn, then he will rate some serious hate by the Auburn Faithful.  But.... since coach Bryant retired (dang that's a long time ago) Bama has only won 11 Iron Bowls.  Saban has the chance to return some of the good old fashion hate.  Maybe he can get the game moved back to Birmingham so he can play a home game every year... See he's well on his way to ranking some disdain 

Weagle


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> Maybe he can get the game moved back to Birmingham so he can play a home game every year...



yeah it would take 'Barn fans weeks to make the trip to B'ham by mule drawn wagon.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2008)

I think that AU was getting ready for some hard times with Saban at Bama and depite their intentions, I think they made things harder on themselves. Only time will tell.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> I'm actually pretty neutral.  He's been around and influential for a long time though, and he is roundly hated by the folks who hate Auburn.... So.... He can't be all bad
> 
> The level of hate for any football program (and often for individuals) is always related to the level of success it is enjoying.  Bobby Lowder's name always gets thrown around by the Auburn haters,  and I think some of that is just the normal jealousy that people feel for a wealthy and influential man.
> 
> ...



I think you are wasting your breath. LOL.  You have to remember your audience with these guys..   

New reports are showing that they asked Tommy to stay but he did not want to.  I somehow figured he did not want to stay and would leave.  You just cant clean bad blood.. 

Tommy was a very honorable coach and held himself to a high standard.  He kept his players in check and represented the school well.  

It will be interesting how things will go the next year.  Auburn will be fine and survive with no excuses.  No probations and no major downfalls.  

War Eagle


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2008)

"New reports are showing that they asked Tommy to stay but he did not want to. I somehow figured he did not want to stay and would leave."

You don't relly think that Tubbs quit and simply out of the kindness of their hearts, Auburn paid him the 6 million dollar buyout anyway... Do you?


----------



## kevina (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> Ok so someone point out where Saban has any credibility on this issue.   He's an excellent coach who as chased his own personal success with no regard to loyalty for any program.
> 
> That's not a criticism.  It's a fact.
> 
> ...



Have you had the same job your entire life? If not, why did you change? Are you good at what you do, and do people in your line of work seek you out to work for them because they believe that you can andvance their company? have you ever had some one seek your skills and make a life changing offer that will benefit you and your family?

This is not a criticism, but rather a question.

Face it, Auburn $$ see what is on the horizon, and that is why Tubbs is gone. (even though I wish he had not been fired) Since Saban arrived in T-Town the tables have turned a complete 180. Bama is dominating the instate recruiting and also grabbing top talent from the outside. It is obvious that these programs are headed in different directions. IMO this is more than the Auburn $$ could handle.

True Tubbs did beat up on Bama when we were on probation and could not recruit, but almost every one did. I personally wish Tubbs would had remained so that BAMA could have put together another winning streak of 9 like we had in the past, and I am confident that would have happened with the directions these programs are currently headed.

You believe that Auburn will be OK, and I agree with you there, but it is going to take them a while to get back on their feet IMO.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea, I know what you mean greendawg but I wonder why they would not have had more in the makings if they knew they were going to let him go...  

They are kind of caught with their britches down now as far as finding a good coach for next season.  I wonder if we will see some type of interum coach set up?

Here is the new report I was mentioning

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3744885


----------



## kevina (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> I'm actually pretty neutral.  He's been around and influential for a long time though, and he is roundly hated by the folks who hate Auburn.... So.... He can't be all bad
> 
> The level of hate for any football program (and often for individuals) is always related to the level of success it is enjoying.  Bobby Lowder's name always gets thrown around by the Auburn haters,  and I think some of that is just the normal jealousy that people feel for a wealthy and influential man.
> 
> ...



Using your own logic, Saban must be a huge success in your eyes, because I can feel the hate.

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!


----------



## reylamb (Dec 4, 2008)

Doc_5729 said:


> Deal was done weeks ago, he ain't goin' no where.
> 
> He was on JD's show on 680 AM and said he was very happy with the way things worked out and his new contract.



Actually, Leach has not yet signed that extension.  He wanted it prior to the season but did not get one, so now he is shopping his services around.  It is no secret he has made inquiries into the Washington job, but has now reportedly removed his name for consideration for that job.

Rumor has it that Petrino had a clause in his contract that he could not leave Arkysaw and go to another SEC West school.

Right now I would put the odds on Leach getting the job.


----------



## kevina (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> New reports are showing that they asked Tommy to stay but he did not want to.  I somehow figured he did not want to stay and would leave.



So was Tubbs fired or did he resign? all reports have been that he was fired and will be receiving his 6 mill buyout??


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 4, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> That's this best written article on the whole situation. I read that last night. This says it all for me ......
> 
> Sure, Tuberville doomed this season to mediocrity the minute he hired that offensive coordinator, the high school guru who promised to install the spread offense. Turns out that knowledge-wise, the guy had outkicked his coverage. Tuberville fired him a month into the season, admitted his mistake, and tried to minimize the damage. He didn't pawn off the responsibility on anyone else. He took the blame and promised to fix the problem.



Yep...  Then he walked...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, I know what you mean greendawg but I wonder why they would not have had more in the makings if they knew they were going to let him go...
> 
> They are kind of caught with their britches down now as far as finding a good coach for next season.  I wonder if we will see some type of interum coach set up?



perhaps it was all still up in the air depending on the outcome of the Bama game.  If he wins or even keeps it respectable, perhaps he gets at least one more year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, I know what you mean greendawg but I wonder why they would not have had more in the makings if they knew they were going to let him go...
> 
> They are kind of caught with their britches down now as far as finding a good coach for next season.  I wonder if we will see some type of interum coach set up?
> 
> ...



I've read the same story from numerous publications.  Thing is, we don't know what goes on behind closed doors and I have a hard time believing what's being reported considering what happened a few years ago.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, I know what you mean greendawg but I wonder why they would not have had more in the makings if they knew they were going to let him go...
> 
> They are kind of caught with their britches down now as far as finding a good coach for next season.  I wonder if we will see some type of interum coach set up?
> 
> ...




I know and I 've heard the same thing. Jacobs said it in his press conference but I don't buy it. You don't just give someone 6 mill for quitting unless it was a mutual deal. I also read on AU official website where his buyout wouldn't be paid with university funds... cough... Lowder... cough... 

"The buyout portion of Tuberville's contract will be fulfilled, from which no state or university funds will be used. All assistant and contractual staff will be paid according to their respective contracts. "

http://auburntigers.cstv.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/120308aaa.html

Shoot. The mans momma even said he was fired and I ain't about to call anyone's momma a liar...
http://www.dothaneagle.com/dea/spor...her_of_tuberville_said_coach_was_fired/49497/


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont personally think the bama game had anything to do with it.  I think they understood (not accepted) why the season went so badly.  The new offensive mess created the entire problem.  They just were not as prepared as they would have liked to be with talent.  Of course, its the head coaches responsibility.

I just think Tubbs did not want to be looking over his shoulder every day wondering who was watching.  Like I stated before, the bad blood was there and it was not going to clear up.   I dont believe Tommys contract said he had to be fired to get the rest of his cash. 

Its hard to know what to believe how it happened.  Was he fired?  Did he agree to leave?  Did he outright quit?   Only a few people really know

Auburn had done alot since tubbs was here and they took advantage of the talent and shots they had.  They had a good team, not the best on paper, in 2004 and took it as far as it was possible.   Once thing settle down, the talent will start to come back and it will be fine.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Right now I would put the odds on Leach getting the job.



problem i see with this is that leach isn't going to suck up to the boosters.  i was listening to tony barnhardt the other day and he was saying that leach wouldn't be a good fit at tennessee, because of this very fact.  i think it would be even more of a source of irritation at auburn, where lowder is heavily involved.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont personally think the bama game had anything to do with it.  I think they understood (not accepted) why the season went so badly.  The new offensive mess created the entire problem.  They just were not as prepared as they would have liked to be with talent.  Of course, its the head coaches responsibility.
> 
> I just think Tubbs did not want to be looking over his shoulder every day wondering who was watching.  Like I stated before, the bad blood was there and it was not going to clear up.   I dont believe Tommys contract said he had to be fired to get the rest of his cash.
> 
> ...




his contract said that he would get the cash if he were let go after 2008.  i think that "let go" is shown the door, not walked away.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2008)

I just can't see Leach in Lee County...


----------



## reylamb (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't see him playing well with the boosters either, he is a bit surly at times.........but some of the Auburn boosters want to see some offense......and he would bring that.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2008)

His buyout could be based on the fact he is planning staying with the program.  

On the question about Tommy Tuberville considering another job... 
"During this yesterday when he decided to resign, at one point I was asking him to carefully reconsider. I told Tommy Tuberville yesterday that if he has another job that he would want to go to, the buyout on your end is zero. If you don't want to be here, you have another opportunity and you wouldn't have to pay Auburn. That probably would not have made a whole lot of people happy, but that's what we did. He did say that there was not another job available to him and he wants to be in Auburn for another year."

Who knows.   I read the entire interview with Jacobs today.   There was alot there but not anything definate other than he was not planning on firing Tommy.  It was his decision.

I did however read into the fact that Jacobs wanted him to replace the entire coaching staff.  That could have been a power move to get Tommy to leave knowing he would not want to do that.

We can talk about it all we want but it really wont matter.   He is gone and they will hire someone else..

I am not sure about leach.   I dont have a fuzzy about him.  Someone is talking about the possibility of Jimbo Fisher.  We will know soon./


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2008)

kevina said:


> Using your own logic, Saban must be a huge success in your eyes, because I can feel the hate.
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!



You can always rely on my logic!  

Of course Saban is a success.  He's 1 & 1 against my Tigers (while at Bama anyway).  He's an excellent coach with plenty of resources behind him to build a long term winning program.  He even has a shot to win the conference in his second year.  If he can string a few Iron Bowl wins together he will have earned some well deserved hate.

You have to earn your hate in this conference.  No one hated Coach Shula ( ok maybe some bama fans) and remember we practically loved Bill Curry.

There is no reason to expect that the Auburn haters will have any reason to slack off with the departure of Coach Tubberville.  We'll bring in another winner and move forward.

Weagle


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2008)

kevina said:


> Have you had the same job your entire life? If not, why did you change? Are you good at what you do, and do people in your line of work seek you out to work for them because they believe that you can andvance their company? have you ever had some one seek your skills and make a life changing offer that will benefit you and your family?
> 
> This is not a criticism, but rather a question.



So you understand my point.  Why doesn't Saban understand it.  Why would he be "Shaken".  Honestly I think that "shaken" stuff is just the figment of some reporter's imagination.  No one who has been paying attention was really surprised by this move.

You and I make decisions about our lives and accept both the rewards and consequences.  Universities and Coaches do the same.  

Weagle


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know if this has been brought up.  I didn't feel like reading all these posts.  has anybody besides me been hearing Mike Leach"s name being thrown around as Tubbs's replacement?  Really sounds weird to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, our version of successful programs must be different.

Here are the SEC champions since 92' when the championship game started.

Including 2008, because we know Auburn won't be there on Saturday, 1 SEC championship in 16 years is a successful program? That is the same as your hated rival that didn't qualify either because they were on probation or rebuilding...

1992 - Alabama (Arkansas and South Carolina join; championship game starts.)
1993 - Florida
1994 - Florida
1995 - Florida
1996 - Florida
1997 - Tennessee
1998 - Tennessee
1999 - Alabama
2000 - Florida
2001 - LSU
2002 - Georgia
2003 - LSU
2004 - Auburn
2005 - Georgia
2006 - Florida
2007 - LSU


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2008)

weagle said:


> Ok so someone point out where Saban has any credibility on this issue.   He's an excellent coach who as chased his own personal success with no regard to loyalty for any program.
> 
> That's not a criticism.  It's a fact.
> 
> ...



Don't talk about Nicky Satan like that. He leads by example.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 4, 2008)

riprap said:


> Don't talk about Nicky Satan like that. He leads by example.



Yep... More COACH envy...


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Wow, our version of successful programs must be different.
> 
> Here are the SEC champions since 92' when the championship game started.
> 
> ...





So, you are saying because Alabama has two SEC championships and Auburn only has one that makes Bama a sucess and Auburn not?  Are you serious?

Please stop giving us the "We were on probation" crap.  If you want to be considered a sucessful program, do not cheat, pay players and get yourself on probation.  Nobody put Bama on probation.  You put yourself on it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> So, you are saying because Alabama has two SEC championships and Auburn only has one that makes Bama a sucess and Auburn not?  Are you serious?
> 
> Please stop giving us the "We were on probation" crap.  If you want to be considered a sucessful program, do not cheat, pay players and get yourself on probation.  Nobody put Bama on probation.  You put yourself on it..




Not at all, that is not what I said.




I new it would be asking too much for a Tiger to understand what a successful program is. Believe it or not, merely beating your rival 6 straight years is not it either.






Oh, and by the way, that is 2 SEC championships and a NC in that period, for whoever is counting...


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> So, you are saying because Alabama has two SEC championships and Auburn only has one that makes Bama a sucess and Auburn not?  Are you serious?
> 
> Please stop giving us the "We were on probation" crap.  If you want to be considered a sucessful program, do not cheat, pay players and get yourself on probation.  Nobody put Bama on probation.  You put yourself on it..



Not an Auburn fan, but 2 undefeated seasons since '92 and no NC. One on probation, and you never hear this excuse from them.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2008)

If you guys go undefeated this season, you will match our achievement from 2004.  If you take the 2000's of Auburn and Alabama, which will be better?

Who will be more sucessful?

You have not gone undefeated or won the SEC yet this year


Will you be more sucessful since you beat us once in 7 years and went the the championship if Florida stomps a mudhole in you?


The problem with you bamers is, you want it both ways.  You want to measure your recent limited sucess and throw out the rest.  You want to recall the past except when it comes to your failures.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

riprap said:


> Not an Auburn fan, but 2 undefeated seasons since '92 and no NC. One on probation, and you never hear this excuse from them.



They are about to learn the woes of what a probation can do to a program, not because they are on it, but they have a handicapped program due to the boosters, and due to the recruiting vaccuum in Tuscaloosa.

During probation who wants to play for that school? who wants the burden of trying to turn that program back around as a coach, after the "boosters" have gotten their hands too deep into the program and created infractions.

They are in for a long hard road of coach searching and player recruiting.

As far as the probation slants, that was a different time and period, not the present. And here's a shocker for you Auburn fans also, the Bear is still dead.

Now, can we move on with more current day facts and banter that are relative to the programs in place, well, at least the schools that currently have programs and coaches....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> If you guys go undefeated this season, you will match our achievement from 2004.  If you take the 2000's of Auburn and Alabama, which will be better?
> 
> Who will be more sucessful?
> 
> ...





The worst pummelling Auburn has taken from Bama since 1969. If we do nothing else, it was worth that.


ROLL TIDE

RAMMER JAMMER YELLOW HAMMER


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> They are about to learn the woes of what a probation can do to a program, not because they are on it, but they have a handicapped program due to the boosters, and due to the recruiting vaccuum in Tuscaloosa.
> 
> During probation who wants to play for that school? who wants the burden of trying to turn that program back around as a coach, after the "boosters" have gotten their hands too deep into the program and created infractions.
> 
> ...



Not the present? Who put all those dates up there? Undefeated on probation and nobody wants to come to your school? How present do you need 6 out of last seven or just 2008?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

riprap said:


> Not the present? Who put all those dates up there? Undefeated on probation and nobody wants to come to your school? How present do you need 6 out of last seven or just 2008?



Poor ol' Ripstop, the tigger fan wanted to brag on a successful program so I figured I'd go back a few years to see just what they have done.

I didn't find much.

Sorry your having such a hard time keeping up, must be a Dawgey fan.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is the post that sums it up:

In 2004 Auburn went undeafeated and still did not get invited to the big show, that should tell everybody everything they need to know.


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2008)

It is hard to keep up with your losing, coaching changes, and probations scootie.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 4, 2008)

riprap said:


> It is hard to keep up with your losing, coaching changes, and probations scootie.


 
The only thing you need to keep up with is 41-30.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

riprap said:


> It is hard to keep up with your losing, coaching changes, and probations scootie.




Dawg, it's not hard to see that since 92 we've had just as much success as Dadburn and that includes the probationary years.

We can trim it down anyway you like it, but the bottom line is Auburn never has, and never will be a powerhouse contender for the National Championship, period.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2008)

riprap said:


> Not the present? Who put all those dates up there? Undefeated on probation and nobody wants to come to your school? How present do you need 6 out of last seven or just 2008?



Riprap, dont try and cloud this personal debate with facts or logic.  That will not go over well.

These guys will hang their hat on anything they can when logic comes up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Riprap, dont try and cloud this personal debate with facts or logic.  That will not go over well.
> 
> These guys will hang their hat on anything they can when logic comes up



You reaaaaly don't want to get into a fact comparison game now do you?

6 years out of how many, and why?

We can go wayyyyyyy back and do a total comparison of records if you wanna play the who's is bigger game.

The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced, you boys need to be in the ACC.


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Riprap, dont try and cloud this personal debate with facts or logic.  That will not go over well.
> 
> These guys will hang their hat on anything they can when logic comes up



Sorry, just trying to help. I am being very nice to Auburn. I thought I was going to get laid off or go way out of town, but we just landed a job down there.


----------



## kevina (Dec 4, 2008)

riprap said:


> Sorry, just trying to help. I am being very nice to Auburn. I thought I was going to get laid off or go way out of town, but we just landed a job down there.



So you are going to do what you get angry about others doing

Go to another State and earn a living?

Sounds a bit hypacritical!


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Dawg, it's not hard to see that since 92 we've had just as much success as Dadburn and that includes the probationary years.
> 
> We can trim it down anyway you like it, but the bottom line is Auburn never has, and never will be a powerhouse contender for the National Championship, period.



So why have yall only managed 11 Iron bowl wins since the Bear left?  Yall should have won every time.  Is Bama just letting us win?  

If the NC is ever decided on the field we will get our share.  The current and past beauty contest format means you can win it on the field and then get voted off the island by the national press / coaches etc.

In fairly recent history:

1983 11-1 Best record in College football against the toughest schedule

1993 11-0 undefeated, First year coach, team on probation. no excuses, just win 

2004 13-0 undefeated champion of the SEC, all you can do is beat everyone you play.

We love our Tigers and love that yall hate them.

War Eagle

Weagle


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2008)

one of the bad things about having two long days at work is by the time you have a chance to post on a thread it has grown to 3 pages!
 It seems pointless now, but since this thread was de-railed long ago, i guess it won't hurt:
When i left Montgomery( 8 years ago), Lowder was in firm control of the Auburn BoT. I don't know if that has changed any. In 2004, Lowder(?)  and others attempted to oust Tubby for Petrino, but an undefeated season and a fan base firmly behind him, left them squirming once the plot was discovered. Tubberville cleaned house, but the damage was done. From what friends in Montgomery have said there has been an uneasy truce at best since then. Now, this year he had an OC that simply couldn't get the job done, some disgruntled fans, and an admin. that has wanted him gone anyway.
 i think Tubberville is a good coach. i also think he could have turned it around had he been given the chance. I don't know if the Auburn admin. already has someone picked or not. If they don't, it was an incredibly stupid decision. The pickings for good quality coaches appear pretty slim this year. 
Okay, ya'll can have at it again.


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2008)

kevina said:


> So you are going to do what you get angry about others doing
> 
> Go to another State and earn a living?
> 
> Sounds a bit hypacritical!



A couple of guys at our company graduated from Auburn. They have made millions off of Georgia. About time they return the favor. I like the state of Alabama. I just don't care for the guys who live in Ga, and want to tell me how great it is over in Sweet Home alabama. Kind of like a bunch of yankees at the braves game rooting for the other team and telling us how sorry our fans are.

I like that you remember my posts. You must really take them to heart.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 5, 2008)

The more I read the crap on this thread, the more disgusted I get. Alabama wins an Iron Bowl after six defeats, and now it is all over for Auburn.Ya'll are back on top forever and ever, and Saban will be annointed king.Our coach is gone, and no one of note will want the job. Our internal problems have done us in.Well excuse us if we don't believe any of that, and don't have time to listen.We'll be too busy hiring a new coach and going to work for next year.Not one of us are going to lay down and quit, so all of you Auburn haters, whether you are from Alabama, or Georgia, enjoy it while you can.We will be back, and we will beat you. BTW, for all you Bammer's, I hope Florida humiliates you in the championship game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

riprap said:


> A couple of guys at our company graduated from Auburn. They have made millions off of Georgia. About time they return the favor. I like the state of Alabama. I just don't care for the guys who live in Ga, and want to tell me how great it is over in Sweet Home alabama. Kind of like a bunch of yankees at the braves game rooting for the other team and telling us how sorry our fans are.
> 
> I like that you remember my posts. You must really take them to heart.



Careful there, you spend too much time over there and you'll change your residency..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> The more I read the crap on this thread, the more disgusted I get. Alabama wins an Iron Bowl after six defeats, and now it is all over for Auburn.Ya'll are back on top forever and ever, and Saban will be annointed king.Our coach is gone, and no one of note will want the job. Our internal problems have done us in.Well excuse us if we don't believe any of that, and don't have time to listen.We'll be too busy hiring a new coach and going to work for next year.Not one of us are going to lay down and quit, so all of you Auburn haters, whether you are from Alabama, or Georgia, enjoy it while you can.We will be back, and we will beat you. BTW, for all you Bammer's, I hope Florida humiliates you in the championship game.




Florida should, as Georgia should have, as LSU should have. This wasn't suppose to be our year, we aren't done building our team.

Outside of that, your point?


----------



## kevina (Dec 5, 2008)

riprap said:


> A couple of guys at our company graduated from Auburn. They have made millions off of Georgia. About time they return the favor. I like the state of Alabama. I just don't care for the guys who live in Ga, and want to tell me how great it is over in Sweet Home alabama. Kind of like a bunch of yankees at the braves game rooting for the other team and telling us how sorry our fans are.
> 
> I like that you remember my posts. You must really take them to heart.



I remember most stupid rediculous post. I cannot help it if yours are the ones that get remembered the most
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## kevina (Dec 5, 2008)

riprap said:


> Sorry, just trying to help. I am being very nice to Auburn. I thought I was going to get laid off or go way out of town, but we just landed a job down there.



Are you guys the new coaches??


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2008)

for all of you who keep wanting to point to things that happened 10 years ago or longer, i don't get it.  a program and how relevant they are has nothing to do with what was accomplished over 10 years ago.  yes, bama has bragging rights this year, but look at recent history and auburn has been a better team.  that being said, i think auburn is in some trouble now, due to the firing of tubbs and also having saban at bama.  but for bama fans to beat their chest about things that happened before most of these players even followed college football, is kind of silly.  this is the very reason that our history with florida has been such a hard pill to swallow.  sure we beat them in 2007, but we haven't been able to do much against them in the past 10 years, which is as far back as i consider being worth talking about.


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2008)

kevina said:


> Are you guys the new coaches??



Yes. We need a water boy. You should be a good fit.


----------



## kevina (Dec 5, 2008)

riprap said:


> Yes. We need a water boy. You should be a good fit.



Did the water boy get fired also? I am sorry, I meant did the water boy resign also

You cannot afford me! Plus, I like this Georgia Money too much. I know recruiting is going to be tough over there, but you all should be able to find a wa wa wa water boy

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 5, 2008)

Scooter, I made it so simple a caveman could understand it. Ya'll just enjoy your victory and go on thinking you are back on top just like in the good old days.Just remember though, when Saban won the national championship at LSU, they thought they were invincible. What happened the next year? Be very careful.One other thing, all of us are going to think about that beatdown every day as motivation for next year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> Scooter, I made it so simple a caveman could understand it. Ya'll just enjoy your victory and go on thinking you are back on top just like in the good old days.Just remember though, when Saban won the national championship at LSU, they thought they were invincible. What happened the next year? Be very careful.One other thing, all of us are going to think about that beatdown every day as motivation for next year.




It's ok to think, it helps delay alzheimers.










What were we talking about again?


----------



## kevina (Dec 5, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> Scooter, I made it so simple a caveman could understand it. Be very careful.One other thing, all of us are going to think about that beatdown every day as motivation for next year.



I am sure Scooter is not concerning himself with next year yet like many on here have been forced to do.

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 5, 2008)

kevina said:


> I am sure Scooter is not concerning himself with next year yet like many on here have been forced to do.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!


 
Very true, sorry that little sister school is done and we've still got TWO games left to play.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

kevina said:


> I am sure Scooter is not concerning himself with next year yet like many on here have been forced to do.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!




Nope, like all good teams and their fans, I draw from the past and apply it to one game at a time. Personally, I think given the facts Bama has a good shot tomorrow, they also could take a pounding, but either way, since most dawgy fans were giving us a shot at 8 and 4 at the very best for this season, I'll take what we've already gotten knowing that next year will be even better.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 5, 2008)

You can bet there are a lot of people on this forum that hope you lose, and I'm one of them.That will be the end of that national championship pipe dream.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> You can bet there are a lot of people on this forum that hope you lose, and I'm one of them.That will be the end of that national championship pipe dream.



No sir, merely the beginning. An NC goal is not a one year venture.

But how would I expect a hater like you to ever understand that.

*ROLL TIDE*


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 5, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> It's ok to think, it helps delay alzheimers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I've heard from a few others a round the forum that you have a problem with that.  It seems that in your confusion you forget your handle and change it from time to time along with your avater.  But I guess that would be dementia not alzheimers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> Yeah I've heard from a few others a round the forum that you have a problem with that.  It seems that in your confusion you forget your handle and change it from time to time along with your avater.  But I guess that would be dementia not alzheimers.



Yep, you nailed it Skippy, Hey JT make this man a MOD he's on top of everything that goes on here.

NEXT...

Oh what the heck, I'm tired of playing Tard badminton.

Time to kick back and get ready for the game tomorrow.

All you sane boys have a goodun', the other two or three, your curfew is almost up.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 5, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> No sir, merely the beginning. An NC goal is not a one year venture.
> 
> But how would I expect a hater like you to ever understand that.
> 
> *ROLL TIDE*



Haters?  Nah I'm not a Bammer fan.  Yall have had the market cornered on hate for what a decade now?  I guess that's part of getting slapped around by your rival for so long.  I guess it makes you punch drunk.  I wouldn't know because we have been handing yall your butts on such a regular basis for such a long time.  It became like second nature.  But hey yall enjoy it.  It's been a loooooooong time for you yellowhammer, er, I mean scooter.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 5, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Yep, you nailed it Skippy, Hey JT make this man a MOD he's on top of everything that goes on here.
> 
> NEXT...
> 
> ...



Tard bamitton?  Cute.  Right out of preschool just like most of your other little pearls of widom.  It's gonna be a lot of fun watching Tim Tebow hand yall your butts tomorrow.  Yall will be ready to throw $aban under the bus.


----------



## kevina (Dec 5, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> Haters?  Nah I'm not a Bammer fan.  Yall have had the market cornered on hate for what a decade now?  I guess that's part of getting slapped around by your rival for so long.  I guess it makes you punch drunk.  I wouldn't know because we have been handing yall your butts on such a regular basis for such a long time.  It became like second nature.  But hey yall enjoy it.  It's been a loooooooong time for you yellowhammer, er, I mean scooter.



You had better bottle up those 6 wins you had on us, because by the looks of it, it may be a while for yall. Maybe in about 10 years you can open up your little time capsule so you will remember what it feels like to beat BAMA.


----------



## kevina (Dec 5, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> Tard bamitton?  Cute.  Right out of preschool just like most of your other little pearls of widom.  It's gonna be a lot of fun watching Tim Tebow hand yall your butts tomorrow.  Yall will be ready to throw $aban under the bus.



make sure you put on your Gator sweatshirt before kickoff as far as Saban, you are hoping he gets thrown under the bus, because that would end you alls worse nightmare. Saban is doing just fine win lose or draw tomorrow.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll say it one more time for all you Bama retards that missed the true meaning.What happened the year after Saban won the NC at LSU?


----------



## kevina (Dec 5, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> I'll say it one more time for all you Bama retards that missed the true meaning.What happened the year after Saban won the NC at LSU?



Did he do what Tubbs did to you all this year?


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 5, 2008)

*Tubberville Is Gone*

$aban went 13-1 in 2003 and won the NC. In 2004 he went 9-3 and lost in the Capitol One Bowl. My point is after beating Auburn one time in seven years, and ending with a perfect regular season record, you Bama fans are woofing that Auburn is dead, and will not beat you again for at least a generation.Yeah, we are down, for now, but not for long. Ya'll are gonna lose to Florida, not get a NC, and will get beat at least two games next year.Maybe three.As far as Scooter calling me a hater, ya'll do that better than anyone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2008)

Good lawd.....
 good luck with your coaching search, Auburn. I still think Tubby could have turned it around. 
I'm out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> $aban went 13-1 in 2003 and won the NC. In 2004 he went 9-3 and lost in the Capitol One Bowl. My point is after beating Auburn one time in seven years, and ending with a perfect regular season record, you Bama fans are woofing that Auburn is dead, and will not beat you again for at least a generation.Yeah, we are down, for now, but not for long. Ya'll are gonna lose to Florida, not get a NC, and will get beat at least two games next year.Maybe three.As far as Scooter calling me a hater, ya'll do that better than anyone.



That doesn't apply to them though tetgunner.  It's different because they're Bammer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

SGD, where's the love man? Sidin with an Auburn fan?


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 5, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> SGD, where's the love man? Sidin with an Auburn fan?


 
Losers normally stick together........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Losers normally stick together........



Naw SGD's cool, he realizes this is only the internet, and everyone here is only fans.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> SGD, where's the love man? Sidin with an Auburn fan?



I was afraid it was starting to fizzle so I added some lighter fluid.  tetgunner is a good guy.  I know how he feels.  My team just got beaten by BOTH of our biggest rivals.  I don't have a dawg in the fight tomorrow literally but you can bet I'll be watching.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Losers normally stick together........



So why aren't you over on the political forum looking for dbone?


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 5, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> So why aren't you over on the political forum looking for dbone?


 
woof woof pup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> So why aren't you over on the political forum looking for dbone?



Ouch, that was a good one....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> woof woof pup.



There is a pup in this conversation but it aint me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Ouch, that was a good one....



I figured you would like that one.  I had to do it.  He practically begged me to do it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I figured you would like that one.  I had to do it.  He practically begged me to do it.



Hard to pass up a slow moving target isnt it..?? 

Man, it seems like the clock is in slow motion. I'm going to be exausted by the time 4:30 gets here....

Good thing, maybe I'll sleep through the slaughter.....

ROLL TIDE anyway.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 6, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I figured you would like that one. I had to do it. He practically begged me to do it.


 
No clue what your talking about, I don't frequent the Political Forum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> No clue what your talking about, I don't frequent the Political Forum.



Good thing too....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> Good thing too....


----------

